# Where to get Fancy Goldfish 2 - 4"



## zfarsh

Hi All,

I live in Oakville, and would preffer shops here, but i will come to toronto as well for nice fancy goldfish. I am looking for the typical size of 2" up to 4" (so not too little, but not too large). I already have a nice red/white fantail (like riukin), and a red cap oranda.  I want some nice Ranchu, Lionhead, Black Moore (this one is not hard), and one more that i havent decided what yet. Can you guys help me find good places that have nice ones? I have been to Big Al in Oakville and in Mississauga, Dragon in Mississauga, as well as Frank's, some Petsmarts in Oackville, the petstore in square one mississauga, but the lionhead and ranchu are hard to find nice ones. Can you guys direct me to the right places for fancy goldfish (not too large ones)? I preffer not to drive 2 hours somewhere in the far east, and preffer to see whats out there to be sure about the color i want (but will keep my doors open).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zfarsh

anyone??? fancy goldfish???


----------



## NomiGold

I some some amazingly lovely ranchu in BA Oakville today! Nice colours, smooth round backs, nice wens. They were quite large though, (larger than fist size) but still worth a look. I wish I had a goldfish tank running now.


----------



## Otaku

NomiGold said:


> I some some amazingly lovely ranchu in BA Oakville today! Nice colours, smooth round backs, nice wens. They were quite large though, (larger than fist size) but still worth a look. I wish I had a goldfish tank running now.


Watch out though... I bought 3 Ranchu's from BA Mississauga and little did I know, they had worms.

I've never had to treat worms in any of my fishes for the 3 years I've been in the hobby so I didn't know the symptoms... or I would have bought them meds.

Even then, they ate up until death, were happy (looked happy?) so I had no idea... until the final one died and a worm came out of his butt... and freaked me out

They all died within 5 months 

All that research on goldies, and then worms... blegh


----------



## zfarsh

yea, i had seen those at Oakville BA, and loved them, but found them bigger than i wanted, as i wanted similar size to the two i already have.

by the way, what are the signs of worms? How can i tell if my current ones have it or not, which were both bought from BA Oakville maybe 2 months ago.


----------



## laurahmm

There's Wong's Aquarium. I havent been there in 2 years or so but they always had a nice goldfish selection of all sizes. Just call them first to make sure. 

Wong's Aquarium
590 Gerrard Street East
Toronto, ON M4M 1Y3
Telephone : 416-461-5362 

Goodluck!


----------



## zfarsh

I called Wong, they told me they will have a shipment in about two weeks. I went to BA at Scarborough, it was MUCH better than at Oakville, and bough myself a nice Black Moore, and some watersprite. The ones at Oakville seem in a pretty bad shape at the moment, not moving much or laying on the ground. I think you are probably right with the disease thing, it is worrying me cause i had bought my first two a few months ago from there.

Anyways, i am still looking for some nice 2 - 3" ranchus/lionhead/lionchus (thinking of yellow head, white body, and maybe calico or orange with white) and a full white fantail or veiltail. If you guys see one, or know someone that has them, pls let me know.


----------



## s2rai

I msged the "fishsempai" a couple of months ago and he said he had some top-view ranchu fry that he was growing out. Should be about the size you're looking for now. It's a far drive, but I would assume it's worth it!


----------



## zfarsh

thanks, well, at least the fishsempai responded back to you, as he didnt respond to my email


----------



## s2rai

Otaku said:


> All that research on goldies, and then worms... blegh


I FEEL YOUR FRUSTRATION! My ranchu from BA Newmarket began pineconing a couple of days after I brought him on. His bloating went down with epsom salt, heat and daily water changes after a couple of weeks but as soon as I lowered the temperature, he was literally dead and nearly fully pineconed the next morning (a couple of days ago).


----------



## s2rai

zfarsh said:


> thanks, well, at least the fishsempai responded back to you, as he didnt respond to my email


That's weird, he responded pretty quickly - maybe he missed your message. Actually, the last time I was at PJ's in Scarborough Town Centre, they had a good selection of goldies too (I remember seeing Pandas!). But it was quite a while back and I don't know how healthy their fish are.


----------



## zfarsh

hey, can you give me the email you used to contact him, just in case.


----------



## s2rai

I used the "contact us" page on the site. Good luck.


----------

